# Hintergrund ändern



## Slayth (30. April 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eine php Datei. Es ist eine Newsseite. Nun möchte ich keinen schwarzen Hintergrund sondern dass ein Bild geladen wird. Wie mache ich das?

Code:
body {
font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; 
font-size: 12px;
color: #990000; 
*background-color: #000000;*
font-weight: bold;
SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #CCCCCC;
SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #CCCCCC;
SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #ffffff;
SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #697CAD;
SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #697CAD;
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #efefef;
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #CCCCCC;

Danke für eure Hilfe.

MFG


----------



## Fey (30. April 2004)

Hi,

background-image:url(URL);

SelfHTML  lässt grüßen.

Melanie


----------

